
Has microbial life been found on Venus? (Cached version, broke news embargo) - perihelions
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dUWrpm80WHsJ:https://earthsky.org/%3Fp%3D343883+
======
nwcs
This quote from the "The Expanse / Caliban's War" comes to mind:

[https://www.goodreads.com/work/quotes/17606541-caliban-s-
war...](https://www.goodreads.com/work/quotes/17606541-caliban-s-war?page=2)

"The binder for what we do if something comes up from Venus? It’s three pages
long, and it begins Step One: Find God.”"

------
_Microft
If this were true and abiogenesis had been independent from life on Earth, we
could basically set the probability that life arises on planets with suitable
conditions (as they were once in the history of Venus) to one.

In this case, the universe basically _must_ teem with life in one form or
another.

------
mhh__
404 - anyone got an archive link?

